# ***2020*** Woodworking SHOWS, TRAINING Courses & DVDs



## Newbie_Neil

Hi all,

Enjoy the show/s.

If you have any further dates or info please post it in this thread.

For TRAINING COURSES and DVDs please see the next post in this thread. Also, please mention UKWORKSHOP when making your booking.

Thanks, Neil

PS Whilst every effort is made to ensure the veracity of the event information, *it is YOUR RESPONSIBILITY TO VERIFY opening times, dates and locations*.



[tr_center][td]
 2019
[/td][td]
[/td][td]
[/td][/tr_center][tr_center][td]
 January
[/td][td]
 Site
[/td][td]
 Location
[/td][/tr_center][tr_center][td]
 11-12
[/td][td]
 Woodcraft Weekend
[/td][td]
 National Botanic Garden of Wales, Llanarthne, Carmarthenshire SA328HG
[/td][/tr_center][tr_center][td]
 February
[/td][td]
 Site
[/td][td]
 Location
[/td][/tr_center][tr_center][td]
 March
[/td][td]
 Site
[/td][td]
 Location
[/td][/tr_center][tr_center][td]
 1-3
[/td][td]
 FFX Tool Show
[/td][td]
 FFX Tool Show, Kent Event Centre, Maidstone, Kent ME14 3JF
[/td][/tr_center][tr_center][td]
 27-28
[/td][td]
 Midlands Woodworking Show
[/td][td]
 Newark Showground, Lincoln Road, Newark-on-Trent, Nottinghamshire, NG24 2NY
[/td][/tr_center][tr_center][td]
 April
[/td][td]
 Site
[/td][td]
 Location
[/td][/tr_center][tr_center][td]
 ??
[/td][td]
 Websters Power Tools
[/td][td]
 Webster Power Products, 397 Coltness Road, Wishaw ML2 7EZ
[/td][/tr_center][tr_center][td]
 May
[/td][td]
 Site
[/td][td]
 Location
[/td][/tr_center][tr_center][td]
 2-3
[/td][td]
 Makers Central
[/td][td]
 National Exhibition Centre B40 1NT
[/td][/tr_center][tr_center][td]
 15-16
[/td][td]
 [email protected]
[/td][td]
 Tudor Rose Woodturners, Daventry (FREE ENTRY/PARKING)
[/td][/tr_center][tr_center][td]
 ??-??
[/td][td]
 Haughley Park
[/td][td]
 Weird and Wonderful Wood, Haughley Park, Wetherden, Stowmarket IP14 3JY
[/td][/tr_center][tr_center][td]
 June
[/td][td]
 Site
[/td][td]
 Location
[/td][/tr_center][tr_center][td]
 ?-?
[/td][td]
 Pen Tools
[/td][td]
 Pen Tools, Jubilee Building, Faraday Road, Off Grandstand Road, Hereford HR4 9NS
[/td][/tr_center][tr_center][td]
 2018?
[/td][td]
 Craft & Design
[/td][td]
 The Craft & Design Experience, Henley Meadows (next to Fawley Court), Henley-On-Thames
[/td][/tr_center][tr_center][td]
 July
[/td][td]
 Site
[/td][td]
 Location
[/td][/tr_center][tr_center][td]
 11
[/td] [td]
 Peter Sefton Open Day
[/td] [td]
 Furniture School, The Threshing Barn, Welland Road, Upton Upon Severn, Worcester WR8 0SN
[/td][/tr_center][tr_center][td]
 ??-??
[/td][td]
 Woodfest Country Show
[/td][td]
 Woodfest 2019 - Caerwys, North Wales A55 J31 - CH7 5BP
[/td][/tr_center][tr_center][td]
 August
[/td][td]
 Site
[/td][td]
 Location
[/td][/tr_center][tr_center][td]
 1-2
[/td] [td]
 Woodturning Weekender
[/td] [td]
 West Malling, Kent - Further Details To Follow
[/td][/tr_center][tr_center][td]
 22-31
[/td] [td]
 Celebration of Craftsmanship
[/td] [td]
 A Celebration of Craftsmanship & Design, Thirlestaine Long Gallery, Cheltenham College, Bath Road, Cheltenham GL53 7LD
[/td][/tr_center] [tr_center][td]
 25-28
[/td] [td]
 IWF 2020 - The Big One
[/td] [td]
 IWF 2020, Atlanta, Georgia, USA
[/td][/tr_center][tr_center][td]
 ??-??
[/td] [td]
 Stock Gaylard
[/td] [td]
 Stock Gaylard Oak Fair, Sturminster Newton, Dorset DT10 2BG
[/td][/tr_center][tr_center][td]
 September
[/td][td]
 Site
[/td][td]
 Location
[/td][/tr_center][tr_center][td]
 ?-?
[/td] [td]
 Yandles
[/td] [td]
 Yandles Autumn Show, Martock, Somerset TA12 6JU
[/td][/tr_center][tr_center][td]
 ??-??
[/td] [td]
 Bentley Woodfair
[/td][td]
 Bentley Woodfair, Lewes, East Sussex
[/td][/tr_center][tr_center][td]
 27 - 30
[/td][td]
 W Exhibition 2020
[/td][td]
 W Exhibition *2020* (TRADE SHOW - FREE ENTRY - REGISTRATION REQUIRED) NEC
[/td][/tr_center][tr_center][td]
 October
[/td][td]
 Site
[/td][td]
 Location
[/td][/tr_center][tr_center][td]
 2-4
[/td][td]
 D & M Tool Show
[/td][td]
 D & M Tools, Tool Show, Kempton Park Racecourse, Surrey
[/td][/tr_center][tr_center][td]
 14-17
[/td][td]
 Wizardry in Wood
[/td][td]
 Worshipful Company of Turners, Throgmorton Avenue, London EC2
[/td][/tr_center][tr_center][td]
 ??-??
[/td][td]
 Scotland's Woodworking Show
[/td][td]
 Brodie's Timber, The Old Sawmill, Inver, Dunkeld, Nr Perth, Perthshire, Scotland PH8 0JR
[/td][/tr_center][tr_center][td]
 November
[/td][td]
 Site
[/td][td]
 Location
[/td][/tr_center][tr_center][td]
 13-15
[/td][td]
 North of England
[/td][td]
 North of England Woodworking Show, Great Yorkshire Showground, Harrogate
[/td][/tr_center][tr_center][td]
 December
[/td][td]
 Site
[/td][td]
 Location
[/td][/tr_center][tr_center][td]
 ?
[/td][td]
 Woodworkers Workshop
[/td][td]
 Hand Tool & Routing Day - The Threshing Barn, Welland Road, Upton Upon Severn, Worcester WR8 0SN
[/td][/tr_center]


[tr_center][td]
 Site
[/td][td]
 Event Location
[/td][/tr_center][tr_center][td]
 Axminster Events for ALL Axminster Stores
[/td][td]
 NB The events shown are for ALL Axminster Stores.
[/td][/tr_center][tr_center][td]
 Classic Hand Tools
[/td][td]
 This lists the events where Classic Hand Tools will be present.
[/td][/tr_center]


----------



## Newbie_Neil

Hi all,

NB UKWORKSHOP do not recommend any of the training providers and cannot be held liable for any problems that might be encountered. It is YOUR responsibility to ensure that the course and provider meet YOUR needs.

We hope that you enjoy the DVD/s and/or course/s.

Please mention UKWORKSHOP when making your booking.

Thanks,
Neil



[tr_center][td]
 Provider
[/td][td]
 DVD Details
[/td][/tr_center][tr_center][td]
 David Charlesworth
[/td][td]
 See David's web site for full details of his excellent range of *HAND-TOOL DVDs*.
[/td][/tr_center][tr_center][td]
 Steve Maskery
[/td][td]
 Steve (Mr Jig) Maskery has an excellent range of *DVDs*, called *Workshop Essentials*, covering *MACHINE SET-UP*, *SAFETY* and all manner of *JIGS* available via his web site. *"BANDSAW Essentials"*, in particular, is highly recommended on this forum.
I, personally, highly recommend these DVDs.
[/td][/tr_center]


[tr_center][td]
 Provider
[/td][td]
 Location
[/td][td]
 Training Details
[/td][/tr_center][tr_center][td]
 Roger Berwick
[/td][td]
Roger Berwick, Timbercraft, Shelfanger Hall, Hall Lane, Shelfanger, Diss, *NORFOLK* IP22 2DE
[/td][td]
 All training is undertaken on a strictly *“One to One”* basis to ensure that you get the most from your time in the workshop which can be organised for a length of time to suit your needs.
[/td][/tr_center][tr_center][td]
 David Charlesworth
[/td][td]
David Charlesworth Fine Furniture Making, Harton Manor, Hartland, Bideford, *DEVON* EX39 6BL
[/td][td]
 See David's web site for details of his hand tool courses.
[/td][/tr_center][tr_center][td]
 Peter Sefton
[/td][td]
Peter Sefton Furniture School, The Threshing Barn, Welland Road, Upton-Upon-Severn, *WORCESTER* WR8 0SN
[/td][td]
 Peter offers a full range of Woodworking, Furniture Making and Finishing courses.
Look here for an Overview of Short Courses. and here for an Overview of Long Courses
[/td][/tr_center][tr_center][td]
 Chris Tribe
[/td][td]
Chris Tribe Furniture Courses, The Cornmill, Railway Road, *ILKLEY* LS29 8HT 
[/td][td]
 Chris offers a full range of Woodworking, Furniture Making and Finishing courses.
Chris also runs FREE half-day "taster" courses in woodworking and marquetry.
[/td][/tr_center][tr_center][td]
 Smith & Rodger
[/td][td]
Smith & Rodger Ltd, 34 Elliot Street, *GLASGOW* G3 8EA
[/td][td]
 French Polishing Courses in Glasgow.
[/td][/tr_center][tr_center][td]
 G & S Carving
[/td][td]
G&S Specialist Timber, The Workshop, Stainton, Penrith, *CUMBRIA*, CA11 0ES
[/td][td]
 Wood Carving Courses in the Lake District
[/td][/tr_center][tr_center][td]
 Paul Sellers
[/td][td]
Long Wittenham, *OXFORDSHIRE*
[/td][td]
 The New Legacy School of Woodworking is Paul Sellers HAND TOOL school in Oxfordshire.
[/td][/tr_center][tr_center][td]
 Furniture Craft School
[/td][td]
Furniture Craft School, Scotney Castle Estate, Hastings Road, Lamberhurst,
*KENT* TN3 8JG
[/td][td]
 Full-time and short furniture making courses are available.
[/td][/tr_center]


[tr_center][td]
 Provider
[/td][td]
 INTERNET TRAINING COURSES
[/td][/tr_center][tr_center][td]
 Paul Sellers Woodworking Masterclasses
[/td][td]
 Woodworking Masterclasses is the web site for Paul Sellers *INTERNET BASED HAND TOOL* training. You can register for a free membership that allows you access to a number of videos and the first one, or two, of each project. There is a monthly membership payment that gives you access to all of the projects on the site. Each project introduces new joints and/or hand tools. Paul Sellers does not try to sell you any brand new tools, he specifically steers you towards secondhand ones from eBay.
[/td][/tr_center][tr_center][td]
 Chris Pye Woodcarving Workshop
[/td][td]
 This is the web site for Chris Pye Woodcarving Workshops. You have the option of a monthly or annual payment.. There are also some sample videos available.
[/td][/tr_center]


----------



## Newbie_Neil

[tr_center][td]
 CHRIS TRIBE - Courses in ILKLEY, YORKSHIRE
[/td][td]
 Level
[/td][/tr_center][tr_center][td]
 Overview of Beginner's Courses
[/td][td]
Beginner
[/td][/tr_center][tr_center][td]
 Overview of Improver's Courses
[/td][td]
Improver
[/td][/tr_center][tr_center][td]
 Overview of Advanced Courses
[/td][td]
Advanced
[/td][/tr_center][tr_center][td]
 Overview of Special Tuition
[/td][td]
All Levels
[/td][/tr_center][tr_center][td]
 Weekly Classes
[/td][td]
All Levels
[/td][/tr_center][tr_center][td]
 Full Course List
[/td][td]
All Levels
[/td][/tr_center]


----------



## Newbie_Neil

Reserved for future development.


----------



## Newbie_Neil

Reserved for future development.


----------



## Newbie_Neil

This thread has been amended with the dates, that are available, for the *2020 shows*.

Thanks,

Neil


----------



## Doug B

Hi Neil, the FFX show is the 28th, 29th Feb & 1st of March, cheers


----------



## Mike-W

Seeing this thread reminded me to check if Wests Wood fair is on this year.
Yep - 13th & 14th June, East Dean, West Sussex.
Great 'country' show so long as it don't rain the week before the show!
https://westswoodfair.co.uk


----------



## SVB

Awgb seminar 9-11 October. 

https://awgbwoodturningseminar.co.uk/


----------



## Myfordman

Newbie_Neil":24lm4qls said:


> This thread has been amended with the dates, that are available, for the *2020 shows*.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Neil



Hi Neil, Slightly confusing as the table is still headed 2019 in top left corner.
Sorry to be picky after all your hard work!
Bob


----------

